# KDS Detailing - Rolls Royce Phantom detail and part wet sand



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys :wave:

This Detail is from 18 months ago , and thought it best to start posting all of the details i carried out in the last few years of any special vehicles or processes as the manic season is starting to slow down now and hope to start to finish work at more sensible times so more time back on DW :thumb:

The car in question (Rolls Royce) is used for weddings and functions and owned by one of my customers who also owns a New GTR / Ferrari 550 / Audi A8 which i have detailed all too :buffer:

Lets start with the befores and i will try and remember all the details of the work carried out as it was some time ago .

The car came to me in average condition with some poor work form other companys handy work before the new owner bought the car and some since he owned it .

Before

Body work
































































marring from machine polishing





































buffer lines left from a Roll approved bodyshop




























Overspray





































Blend line form repaint on rear drivers side wing/quater panel




























Sanding marks along the roof line edges














































Deep scratches on roof



















and the passenger side rear door had been painted and needed wet sanding to achieve the same finsh as the rest of the vehicle

before with no reflection





































the interior before and handy work on seat





































over spray


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















and this happened while cleaning the seat



















due to this decided to strip back all of the old re-colour and then complete re-colour again which will see the afters later .

and a couple form the engine compartment



















Some deep damage from wedding ribbons across the bonnet



















mark to show the length of the damage










Some during



















50 / 50 after correction with 3M fast cut plus



















stone chip touch in's



















wet sand on passenger rear door

before



















during



















after




























engine after




























before










after










before










after










Interior after and seat re-colour after








































































































































some of the durings

remember the scratches and sanding marks on the roof now gone









































































Here are some rare pics of Tracy working away on the Rolls , found these so thought i would post them .

Tracy is who you will be speaking to when you ring or pop in during the hours of 9am - 2pm .




























Join line on drivers rear wing/quater panel now gone














































And now the finished car pics :thumb:




































































































the door that we wet sand


























































































































































afters indoors




































































































Many thanks for looking

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, just wow as ever!

Well done Kelly 

S


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW what a great turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

What a nice motor, good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning simply awesome job and hte seat repair brilliant. Can I be so rude as to ask how u sorted the blending line always been scared to work too much at these as I did not know how to tackle them. Would love to get a few tips. thanks


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

SUPERB

look's to be a totally different colour in the before and after shot's,and what a luvly colour it is:thumb:

i really do enjoy reading and looking through your write up's:thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That is truly amazing work! Looks absolutely amazing! Lovely colour and one very, very impressive motorcar!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Your work is tremendous. always look forward to your write ups.:thumb:

that blue looks awesome on the last few indoor pics:doublesho


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

Fantastic how Many Hours Spent on the vehicle???


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Fantastic work, amazing attention to detail.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning work mate, looks spot on. Absolutely LOVE that colour, its awesome in the sun.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Don't know what else to say on your threads mate so I'll just give you a ":thumb:"


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats just OFF THE CHARTS' fella :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Your one tallented guy Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

Very very nice! Great job!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great detail looks stunning


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

good correction work


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Completely amazing :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning job Kelly :thumb:

I do love looking at your posts, they always show the extreme of the befores and afters. Some shocking repairs both inside and outside but all rectified to your usual high standards.

Great job and please post up some more when you have the time .


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Immense car, immense detail. We really must get our own act together with regard to leather recolouring and repairs... amazing what you can do when you know how. :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

That is an unbelievable turn around, stunning work :thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Simply Amazing.
top class!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

i have seen a few of your post m8, and i have to say.... you are right up with the best, your work is as good as it gets....stunning


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning, colour looks amazing in the sun :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Kelly :thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Amazing.

The wet sanded door nearly gave me a heart attack!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

SBerlyn said:


> Wow, just wow as ever!
> 
> Well done Kelly
> 
> S





Jody 4444 said:


> WOW what a great turn around mate :thumb:





Pezza4u said:


> What a nice motor, good job mate :thumb:





paulmc08 said:


> SUPERB
> 
> look's to be a totally different colour in the before and after shot's,and what a luvly colour it is:thumb:
> 
> i really do enjoy reading and looking through your write up's:thumb:





FrazzleTC said:


> That is truly amazing work! Looks absolutely amazing! Lovely colour and one very, very impressive motorcar!





StuaR32t said:


> Your work is tremendous. always look forward to your write ups.:thumb:
> 
> that blue looks awesome on the last few indoor pics:doublesho





CleanYourCar said:


> Fantastic work, amazing attention to detail.





Gaz W said:


> Stunning work mate, looks spot on. Absolutely LOVE that colour, its awesome in the sun.


many thanks guys :thumb:

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Stunning simply awesome job and hte seat repair brilliant. Can I be so rude as to ask how u sorted the blending line always been scared to work too much at these as I did not know how to tackle them. Would love to get a few tips. thanks


Blend lines when painted properly will machine polish out fully , the reason for seeing them a few weeks or months later after repaint is due to paint settling and the fillers in the compounds used by the bodyshops have evaporated away showing the REAL correction .

Its down to experiance and taking your time with blends , if the painter has blended the colour coat and then the top coat close together then there is a danger of striking through to the colour coat when trying to machine the lacquer to polish away the join line

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

Amaizing results mate,

and what a car as well.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Absolutely love that colour, really came alive after your work


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Incredible transformation Kelly. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW! That's some really high level detailing you did there, fantastic results you must be proud of yourself!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Any more shots of Tracy?


:lol: :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Down boy!


:lol:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

What an amazing car and a beautiful job.

Oh and after reading that I've decided if I was ever to visit I'd definately be sure to do it between 9am and 2pm...


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

Mammoth job! :thumb:

Great transformation


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

She looks lovly! 





Car aint bad either!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

stunning kelly


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Any more shots of Tracy?
> 
> :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Rob i like your style matey and for that i will answer yours first .

Tracy hates her photo being taken , oddly the same as myself .

I have only a couple of pics and the ones i post and this one she does not even know about :lol:

The problem is she now takes most of the photos and even when i take them she normally is the one who uploads/ vets them as such .

Here is one with tracy and lisa that worked here at the same time , since then lisa has left just leaving us with tracy :thumb:

Who by the way is very much a girl racer and mad on cars .










And for the guys that are more into buffing there cars than there girlfriends i will be back to answer the questions later :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Rob i like your style matey and for that i will answer yours first .
> 
> Tracy hates her photo being taken , oddly the same as myself .
> 
> ...


Thank you very much :thumb: :lol:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

The attention to detail is amazing ....great job

PS - is Tracy married ?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

First class Kelly 

Baz


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

amazing absolutly amazing


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

might have to get you to do my car just to meet tracy


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

could do with some better darker trye dressing :lol:

seriously though, if only i could detail to that standard...


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Simply awesome! Love that colour.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Godlike detailing and great to see Trace away from the phone and getting stuck into the Rolls... shows how hands on it is at KDS, the way it should be


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clark said:


> Don't know what else to say on your threads mate so I'll just give you a ":thumb:"





cosmo said:


> Thats just OFF THE CHARTS' fella :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Your one tallented guy Kelly :thumb:





Dgioconto said:


> Very very nice! Great job!





gb270 said:


> Great detail looks stunning





PIT said:


> good correction work





paranoid73 said:


> Superb :thumb:





Phisp said:


> Completely amazing :thumb:





ads2k said:


> Stunning job Kelly :thumb:
> 
> I do love looking at your posts, they always show the extreme of the befores and afters. Some shocking repairs both inside and outside but all rectified to your usual high standards.
> 
> Great job and please post up some more when you have the time .


Thankls guys :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

WX51 TXR said:


> Immense car, immense detail. We really must get our own act together with regard to leather recolouring and repairs... amazing what you can do when you know how. :thumb:


Thanks Rich ,

for people and companies like yourself who are full of talent ,

its not that hard , its all in the prep work and not to rush with the process

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> That is an unbelievable turn around, stunning work :thumb:





ash888 said:


> Simply Amazing.
> top class!





bigsyd said:


> i have seen a few of your post m8, and i have to say.... you are right up with the best, your work is as good as it gets....stunning





cotter said:


> Stunning, colour looks amazing in the sun :thumb:





Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work Kelly :thumb:





glymauto said:


> Amazing.
> 
> The wet sanded door nearly gave me a heart attack!!





chappo said:


> Amaizing results mate,
> 
> and what a car as well.





GlynRS2 said:


> Absolutely stunning work





BenW said:


> Absolutely love that colour, really came alive after your work





Carn said:


> Incredible transformation Kelly. Thanks for sharing :thumb:





remonrace said:


> WOW! That's some really high level detailing you did there, fantastic results you must be proud of yourself!





6FIEND said:


> Mammoth job! :thumb:
> 
> Great transformation


Thanks guys :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

PJS said:


> Down boy!
> 
> :lol:


Lol



c16rkc said:


> What an amazing car and a beautiful job.
> 
> Oh and after reading that I've decided if I was ever to visit I'd definately be sure to do it between 9am and 2pm...





deanchilds said:


> She looks lovly!
> 
> Car aint bad either!





angajatul said:


> The attention to detail is amazing ....great job
> 
> PS - is Tracy married ?


No tracy is not married  , she does get a fair few of the male customers that seem to hang around a bit longer than needed :lol:

She has been asked out many times by many of the customers , she has dark hair now but just for Robbie is going blonde again at the end of the year 

9am - 2pm is the best time guys :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dont think that it gets any better than this! one of the best details ive seen. Great work.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a poor state that was in........what a difference....the colour looked amazing too once you had finished :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Godlike detailing and great to see Trace away from the phone and getting stuck into the Rolls... shows how hands on it is at KDS, the way it should be


Tracy used to help with the detail work while lisa still work in reception , this way it gave her a year or so of waxing / claying / cleaning fabric/ glass/leather and plastics , she is good at waxing wheels too .

the bonus is she has a very good understanding of products and tech's and now spends more time with customers on the phone and in person which helps massively relieving the rest of the staff .

When you visited Dom tracy was in the period where she was picking up the paperwork / photos and videos section of our company :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Well when i said that tracy does not like her photo being taken i did mean it , and think i posted that she does not know i have posted a couple .

I did think that a new customer from DW at one stage will ring to book in and have to say something about her photos on this forum and then i would be in a little trouble 

Was i bit quicker than expected , and was not even a customer but another detailer from across the water .

I was busy as usual when tracy came from the office and said can you have a quick chat with Phil from Ireland he is on the phone , now there is no such thing as a quick chat between me and phil and end up like 2 old ladies talking over the garden fence putting the world to right .

So anyway tracy walks back into the office to place the phone back on its charging base .

An hour passes and it the best time when i am in a place were i cant run tracy says "how comes there are photos of me on DW" :lol:

Many thanks PJS :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Super impressive turnaround Kelly. Finish looks superb and that colour:argie:

OT...just realised that you're based in Gillingham, I used to work at the ice rink (many years ago) and originally from the Medway Towns:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> I was busy as usual when tracy came from the office and said can you have a quick chat with Phil from Ireland he is on the phone , now there is no such thing as a quick chat between me and phil and end up like 2 old ladies talking over the garden fence putting the world to right .
> 
> So anyway tracy walks back into the office to place the phone back on its charging base .
> 
> ...


I dunno who talks more: you, me, Phil or Thorney from Thorney Motorsport. I just hope we never have a four way conference call or we'll bring the BT network down!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> I dunno who talks more: you, me, Phil or Thorney from Thorney Motorsport. I just hope we never have a four way conference call or we'll bring the BT network down!


:lol:

Small world , i have used thorney from thorney motorsport for early upgrades on my m3 and yep the 2 of us together did gone on :lol:

Of topic the M3 is now finally supercharged too and i am a happy bunny 

Rob from G techniq said to me the other day when down at KDS Well when he could get a word in that "god Dom can talk all day at thoses detailing meets" lol 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

CK888 said:


> Super impressive turnaround Kelly. Finish looks superb and that colour:argie:
> 
> OT...just realised that you're based in Gillingham, I used to work at the ice rink (many years ago) and originally from the Medway Towns:thumb:


And i used to be flying around there every friday and saturday night and all day bank holidays we i was alot younger :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job,massive turnaround and what a gorgeous colour really likes the sun :thumb:


----------



## K11DPE (Oct 19, 2009)

Amazing work again!!!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> ......now there is no such thing as a quick chat between me and phil and end up like 2 old ladies talking over the garden fence putting the world to right.


Me and Kelly, taken only a few weeks ago.....


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

So true :lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Shut it you!
And you're one to talk too.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Damn those before/after still amaze me :thumb:
How come those "approved RR garage" can do suck c**ppy work on the paint ? 

edit : woops, just seen i'm 5 months late


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work!:thumb:

Missed this first time round.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Totally Awesome.


----------



## Kevin Brown (May 10, 2008)

:thumb:

*:thumb: Bee-U-tiful job there!!! :thumb:*

:thumb:​


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice shot of the foam :thumb:

Good work


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice turn around there mate! Cant believe something of so much beauty could be abused to this state?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing as always


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Absolutely world class work. Stunning.


----------



## davers (Jan 8, 2009)

fantastic work mate

if you don't mind me asking , how did you work the blend line out?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, incredible finish.


----------



## Dellboi (Feb 26, 2012)

amazing finish


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great job kelly


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

drop dead amazing


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

looks amazing really stunning 

Shocking the state it was in before though


----------

